# ASM Metals Hand book Volume 16



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2010)

Machining​ 


SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/210936001/ASM_Metals_HandBook_Volume_16_-Machining_AmirEleslam.pdf


----------

